# Location of meeting? Problems with auto-responder?



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't get the auto-responder to send me the location of tomorrow's meeting. Is anyone else having this problem? Can someone send me the address?

Thanks!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

worked for me....sending pm with info now just in case...c u 2morrow


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Tanya, I got your PM.

After numerous attempts, still no return message from our web site. I've checked all possible spam folders to be sure.

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

It worked fine for me a week or so ago.

See you there today Michael.


----------

